# Airport Security is going to love this one...



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

If the Cool Fire 2 didn't get enough attention at airports, this one should do the trick




http://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10010580/1910502-fith-s100-grenade-shape-18350-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jan (21/10/14)

it is a smoke grenade

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (21/10/14)

Lol, smaller airports dont even let my normal mech through without an explanation, i can only imagine the questions with this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

Necris said:


> Lol, smaller airports dont even let my normal mech through without an explanation, i can only imagine the questions with this one


If they ask, drop it under a desk and run

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Richard (21/10/14)

Ok see what you gone and done now .... I WANT ONE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

I want one just to have one. Even if it's crap it's jst looks cool

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Yeah people look at my REO and comment of it looks like I'm walking with a bomb. That is really now a must have for me.


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Yeah people look at my REO and comment of it looks like I'm walking with a bomb. That is really now a must have for me.



Lol. I get that too. And being Muslim they see it as a gateway to a joke. My response 'my people have become more advanced. It's not a bomb. Just the detonator (with a smirk on my face) ' 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Lol. I get that too. And being Muslim they see it as a gateway to a joke. My response 'my people have become more advanced. It's not a bomb. Just the detonator (with a smirk on my face) '
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I can totally relate. And my beard just aggravates it a little more for them to have fun with. They all say airport security will really freak out if a guy with a beard walks in with a REO in his hand.


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I can totally relate. And my beard just aggravates it a little more for them to have fun with. They all say airport security will really freak out if a guy with a beard walks in with a REO in his hand.


Damn it. If i could grow a beard I'd get my gf to record people's responses while I stroll slowly thru the airport with my finger on the fire button Lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Damn it. If i could grow a beard I'd get my gf to record people's responses while I stroll slowly thru the airport with my finger on the fire button Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


So I'm not the only one with crazy ideas like that ... lol ... my wife just laughs at me when I want to do things like that. I'm even looking at getting one of those spy cameras in a button or the sunglasses.


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

@Marzuq that will be a hit on youtube lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> So I'm not the only one with crazy ideas like that ... lol ... my wife just laughs at me when I want to do things like that. I'm even looking at getting one of those spy cameras in a button or the sunglasses.


I walked past some gadget shop in canal walk last night that had tiny cameras. Luckily my gf has a lot of patience with me Hahaha. But she sometimes plays along 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @Marzuq that will be a hit on youtube lol


Time to get me one of those weave beards? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

@Marzuq and @Riddle - seems you are looking for this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/10/14)

That mod reminds me of when i was younger... I found a pineapple grenade shell in the bush. I picked it up put it in my jeans pocket and trundled off to the cop shop to hand it in.... I get there and announce, i have something to show you. I tried pulling it out of my pocket and the clip came loose. So you can imagine me slap bang in the middle of the copshop grenade clip in hand and the rest in my pocket.... I have never seen a room clear out so quickly. Afterwards i had me a ton of explaining to seeing as how the bomb squad and dogs were called 

vape the planet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> @Marzuq and @Riddle - seems you are looking for this thread.


@Andre i am a subscriber to that thread. in hope that someone will miraculously come up with a way for me to grow a beard lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Andre i am a subscriber to that thread. in hope that someone will miraculously come up with a way for me to grow a beard lol


I found your solution...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

@Marzuq speak to your GP and convince him you need a hormone supplement (testosterone) - if he doesn't want to assist, ask any of the bodybuilders and they will refer you to a "hormone friendly" gp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

johan said:


> @Marzuq speak to your GP and convince him you need a hormone supplement (testosterone) - if he doesn't want to assist, ask any of the bodybuilders and they will refer you to a "hormone friendly" gp.


@johan i am into body building myself and the testosterone options is readily available as i also do sell supplements such as protein and pre-workout and so forth. i doubt i will go for that option as there are some undesired effects that i would prefer to avoid.but thanks for the advice. for now i am shaving daily even tho i can get away with once a week. hopefully this helps. eating alot of broccoli too as this is a natural testosterone booster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> If the Cool Fire 2 didn't get enough attention at airports, this one should do the trick
> 
> View attachment 13535
> 
> ...



Dont forget to put a grenade atty ontop of your grenade mod!

http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...de-pineapple-bottom-dual-coil-bdc-clearomizer


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> Dont forget to put a grenade atty ontop of your grenade mod!
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...de-pineapple-bottom-dual-coil-bdc-clearomizer


lol, I saw that earlier, thought they would be a winning combo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

